# Post election Memes



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice. Maybe some of those celebs will leave. And a note from the grammar nazi, third one down is spelled "heifer"


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Nice. Maybe some of those celebs will leave. And a note from the grammar nazi, third one down is spelled "heifer"


Cow would work also and easier to spell,lol.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> Cow would work also and easier to spell,lol.


Since she's freshened before, cow would be more correct. Or heiferette?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

No way Bill bred that Cow!!! He preferred young heifers.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Those are good. I like the first and third the best. Bitch. Take her anywhere but here Bill.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

swmnhay said:


>


The politicians and pundits continue to talk about how "divided" America is. Looks like we're fairly united, if you ask me.

Okay Republicans, America has given you the White House and BOTH the Senate and House of Representatives. There are a lot of issues facing America. Trump has singlehandedly drug your sorry butts to the winner's circle. What are you going to do? It's time to fish or cut bait.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/calexit-californians-exit-trump-win-article-1.2866382

Can we let em? I am in. That is 55 less electoral votes for the next liberal candidate. Don't let the door hit your behind on the way out.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/calexit-californians-exit-trump-win-article-1.2866382
> 
> Can we let em? I am in. That is 55 less electoral votes for the next liberal candidate. Don't let the door hit your behind on the way out.


While it while the southern states had the most notorious and most vigorously-attempted secession from the Union, they don't have a corner on the market.

It has been ruled (wrongly) by the courts that it is not legal to secede, but if one reads the federalist papers and the arguments for each and every word in the Constitution that were made as it was crafted, it is obvious that secession is optional as joining was optional (and a host of other reasons).

I remember when I was a wee-little tadpole (70's) of talking about Chicago either seceding from Illinois or being thrown out...don't remember which, and again in 2011 a Bill was introduced in the House to remove/throw-out Cook County (Chicago) from Illinois.

The first serious threat of secession came from New England, not the South. In 1814, delegates from the New England states gathered at the Hartford Convention. While attendees were united in opposition to the War of 1812, moderates outnumbered extremist delegates who wanted secession.

In 1977, the islands of Martha's Vineyard and Nantucket (combined population: 6,000) actually voted to secede from the state of Massachusetts, angry over a redistricting plan that would reduce their representation in the statehouse.

This system had become too big and too powerful and centralized to be efficient or representative of its people.

It doesn't help that the Constitution is DEAD.

73, Mark


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

swmnhay said:


>


Winner!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A youtube compilation of crying Hillary supporters, I lost it at Putin and had to pause it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Working class does not have time to protest. Gotta get a good nights rest so we can get up early and feed the herd. Then go to work.

Come home, do it again tomorrow.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Pretty good video,lol.



__ https://www.facebook.com/allan.jones.332/posts/10207752372950273


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211536858524061


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Pretty good video,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/allan.jones.332/posts/10207752372950273


Problem is they are going to prove to us that they are lying scum.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/calexit-californians-exit-trump-win-article-1.2866382
> 
> Can we let em? I am in. That is 55 less electoral votes for the next liberal candidate. Don't let the door hit your behind on the way out.


Oh Lord we could only HOPE!!!

Know what I call that?? GOOD FRIGGIN' RIDDANCE!

Let the North Koreans or the Chinese have them.

Later! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's funny rite there......


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Lil bit skinny for that one.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh you know.... the Revolution is here!!!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Got this one today. I thought "Ain't it the truth!"


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's a few I enjoyed...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Am out of favorites 

Two of my favorites


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

swmnhay said:


>


Bout time!!! OL J R


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Not exactly post election but get the point across


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Been listening to NPR lately just for a change from listening to music 6-8+hrs a day doing chores and its good to hear all sides of news topics. Every liberal they have on the various programs acts like the wold is going to end January 20th..... bout time they had a reality check


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, I like classical music... soothes my nerves when I get PO'd... but I can't listen to the only station in Houston broadcasting on public radio... half the day it's stupid NPR communist propaganda and I just get SO sick of it... I don't really care to hear "the other side" because it's just a load of numbnut crap that makes NO sense whatsoever and is totally divorced from reality.

When they DO broadcast classical music, it sounds like some kids transmitting from their basement at a whopping 15 watts of power... tinny, lots of static, and generally unlistenable...

I noticed the NPR propaganda goes out over the airwaves loud n clear though...

Libtards...

OL J R


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yeah, I like classical music... soothes my nerves when I get PO'd... but I can't listen to the only station in Houston broadcasting on public radio... half the day it's stupid NPR communist propaganda and I just get SO sick of it... I don't really care to hear "the other side" because it's just a load of numbnut crap that makes NO sense whatsoever and is totally divorced from reality.
> 
> When they DO broadcast classical music, it sounds like some kids transmitting from their basement at a whopping 15 watts of power... tinny, lots of static, and generally unlistenable...
> 
> ...


X2 some people they have on there make me absolutely sick


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

IHCman said:


> IMG_0144.jpg


Agree except "clown" is too gentle of a word... unless you preface it with "@ss"...

Later! OL J R


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Too soon? ????


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I was born after the Carter administration, so what made him so bad?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

stack em up said:


> I was born after the Carter administration, so what made him so bad?


We'd have to kill you if we told you.

Ummm, No. You'd kill yourself if we told you. Just remember: 444 days.

Ralph


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

18 % interest rate.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> We'd have to kill you if we told you.
> 
> Ummm, No. You'd kill yourself if we told you. Just remember: 444 days.
> 
> Ralph


What the hell does that mean?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I was born after the Carter administration, so what made him so bad?


Overall, I think Carter was a good man, but was viewed by most as the most inept president in history (remember, this was prior to Obama....). Carter also was elected at a bad time in history. We had just experienced gasoline shortages in the early 70's, the impeachment of Nixon, a severe recession, and the end of the Vietnam War under circumstances that left a bad taste in everyone's mouths.

Basically, we were looking for a strong leader to guide us out of the funk and we got Carter. Here are a few of his flubs and other assorted bad crap....

Amnesty for draft dodgers.

America had a draft in place during the Vietnam War. There were a lot of people who fled the country because they didn't want to get sent off to war. Carter signed an Executive Order granting them amnesty. Most felt it was a slap in the face to the families of those who served and especially those who served and died.

Inflation rate went from 5% to about 12% during Carter's term. Worse, he didn't seem to have any idea on how to fix the economy.

Interest rates rose to over 20% during this time.

Mariel Boat Lift:

Carter agreed to accept Cuban refugees. Castro emptied his jails of undesirables and criminals and put them on a boat to the US. Castro later bragged that he "flushed the toilets of Cuba to America". I think about 125,000 refugees in total and most settled in Miami / South Florida and turned many areas into a third world country.

But Carter's biggest failure was with Iran. The Shah of Iran was a valuable ally to the US. Carter's indecisive foreign policy led to the overthrow of the Shah and the rise of anti-American Ayatollah Khomeini. The US embassy in Iran was overrun and they kept the hostages for over 400 days (that's what Ralph was referring to above). Carter authorized a rescue attempt which failed. The hostages were released within one day of Reagan swearing in as president.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It was a conflict that happened during carters presidency.....a bunch of militants (Iranian) stormed the us embassy (Tehran) and held citizens and hostages for 444 days....they released them the day Reagan came in.....during that time we had a terrible military mission to free the hostages....it was a huge stain on carters presidency...carter himself was a good man, a local peanut a farmer, by all acocounts not A very good one....a gov farmer  couldn't make it as a farmer (that's understandable) and turned to politics....that ain't the place for a gullible, naive man. He was a mere puppet in office......it ain't been much better out of office


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Much better explanation rockmart....I was too busy crying in my spilt milk....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

stack em up said:


> What the hell does that mean?


Stacker:

RockmartGA highlights were the basic failures of an administration in over its head.

When Carter got elected, I was making $36,000/year and living in fat city. Four years later, I'm making $39,000/year and can't make ends meet because of inflation.

However, the inflation was due to Nixon's floating the dollar, largely to pay for the Viet Nam war. Carter just got nailed by the Nixon/Ford policies.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> I was born after the Carter administration, so what made him so bad?


the Carter grain embargo!!I'll never forget the markets were locked limit down for days.You couldn't even sell it as the elevator wouldn't buy until the markets found bottom.Along with the high interest was the reason for the 80's farm crisis.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Carter decided to punish the Russkies........we're not going to sell them our grain......that el show em.

Russia just sends their cargo ships to South America. Get all the grain they need. Farmers are left with bins full of crop. Prices tank. Russia is laughing their asses off.

Iran got vey nervous as Reagon was about to be sworn in.......returned the hostages just about the time he was reciting the oath of office to the presidency.

I see a lot of similarities going on right now. The voters simply said......"YOUR FIRED"


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Everything that JC did turned out badly....I have never seen a President that was as inept.....until bo.

You remember the JC helicopter rescue deal??.....they couldn't even get off the ground without crashing....the man was snakebit.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

stack em up said:


> I was born after the Carter administration, so what made him so bad?


You are lucky. My wife was a newly wed (marrying a fool who wanted to farm), first home (mortgage 11.50% interest) farm operating loan went to 13.25% (started at 6.75%, never had another variable rate loan since), like Ralph, $30K+ job (off farm), but if my kids would have been in school, they would have qualified for FREE lunches by the time Jimmy got out of office.

The positive of that time (besides never taking a variable rate loan): diversification can help, raised beef & pigs (note pigs are a quick cash flow item) along with cash crops. Learned how to weld, rebuild engines, use baling wire and how to get by with real old equipment (along with fixing it, seemly like daily). Go thing I was young and full of something or maybe I was either naïve or in love. 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol....in summary stack....he was awful for menagerie of reasons


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

But to be clear, they were nervous that they would have to start renegotiation on over 10 billion in assets Carter admin froze in the US. There had been 4 months of negotiation and a near agreement on release of those assets that could have evaporated under a new administration.

The costs of maintaining separate groups of hostages distributed all over the country had played out their largest value in defeating Carter in the election, release of those assets was the best Iran could hope to achieve post election.



Uphayman said:


> Iran got vey nervous as Reagon was about to be sworn in.......returned the hostages just about the time he was reciting the oath of office to the presidency.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll give Hillary this much, she attended but not sure if it was obligatory because of Bill.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's another example of how bad it was:

I had some Certificates of Deposit at 15% interest. When you account for taxes and inflation, I lost money.

Other bad crap from the 70's:


Disco music
The fenders on a Chevrolet truck would start to rust while sitting on the dealer's lot.
Leisure suits


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Alright Ralph, get off the polyester leisure suits......my momma made me several, I think I still have some....ill have to burn 'em ifn I run across em  on the other hand, they might fetch hefty price on fleabay, like them britches with that Illinois dirt


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Or was it Minnesota.....damn CRS


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> the Carter grain embargo!!I'll never forget the markets were locked limit down for days.You couldn't even sell it as the elevator wouldn't buy until the markets found bottom.Along with the high interest was the reason for the 80's farm crisis.


ABSOLUTELY!!!

Carter was about the worst thing that has ever happened to the American farmer. Dad and Grandpa were cautiously optimistic when he was elected (I was 5 at the time and remember them talking in the truck about it) because he was a farmer and they thought if ANYBODY could do something to help the farmers it'd be another farmer in the White House.

Boy that turned out to be dead wrong. We used to grow a lot of grain sorghum and did custom combining and stuff when I was a little kid, and I STILL remember the devastating effect that the grain embargo had on the markets... it basically put us (and most everybody in this region of the state) out of the grain business altogether. Sorghum was just DIRT cheap and all the other grains were too, so everybody dumped grain out of their rotations and just planted wall to wall cotton. We put the combine in the barn and left it there for about 15 years before we ever planted sorghum again...

Used to be trucks lined up down the street for close to a mile waiting to get in to the local elevator and unload when I was a kid... I remember sitting in the truck for hours waiting to get unloaded and back to the field. Now we don't even have any elevators anymore... the closest one is 23 miles away. Where the elevator used to be in town is now a strip center...

Carter just fumbled the ball every time he tried to pick it up. He was weak, vascillating, and apparently had the biggest herd of idiots ever to hit DC advising him and running the show. Carter supposedly had a degree in nuclear engineering and had been in the Navy working on nuclear reactors or subs or some such, but everything he did showed the perfect example of "book-smart, street-stupid"... the guy just had NO instincts at all, and everything he did was pretty much universally a disaster...

Later! OL J R


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


>


Amen!!!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I may have laughed a little too hard at how accurate and true this is


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thought this was funny
Another Carter presidency era bad memory: Gas lines!!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Funny how you don't see this asked in the "mainstream" media....


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I bought a new truck. I had to go back to the dealer yesterday, because I couldn't get the radio to work.

SMART TRUCK!!!! 
The service technician explained that the radio was voice-activated.

'Nelson', the technician said to the radio.

The radio replied, 'Ricky or Willie?'

'Willie!' he continued and 'On The Road Again' came from the speakers.

Then he said, 'Ray Charles' and in an instant 'Georgia On My Mind' replaced Willie Nelson.

I drove away happy and for the next few days, every time I'd say 'Beethoven', I'd get beautiful classical music and if I said 'Beatles', I'd get one of their awesome songs.

Well, yesterday, a woman ran a red light and nearly smashed into my new truck, but luckily I swerved in time to avoid her. I yelled at her, "STUPID IDIOT"

The radio replied,
'HILLARY or PELOSI' ?

I love this truck!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Thought this was funny
> Another Carter presidency era bad memory: Gas lines!!!


 Yep remember well summer of '79... sitting in line at the gas station for your maximum 10 gallons... even numbered license plates one day, odd plates the next...

Yep, ol' Carter was a winner any way you slice it...

Later! OL J R


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yep remember well summer of '79... sitting in line at the gas station for your maximum 10 gallons... even numbered license plates one day, odd plates the next...
> 
> Yep, ol' Carter was a winner any way you slice it...
> 
> Later! OL J R


 The half bred feral muslim was worse than ole peanut , son of a Kansas whore needs his 72 virgins .


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------

